# my humic acid granular (35%) won't dissolve in water



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

Tried dissolving Natural Guard HuMic Granular Humic Acid into water so I could spray the solution. I left the granular overnight in water to dissolve but by the next day, it still had not dissolved. I thought humic acid was supposed to dissolve in water. What am I doing wrong? Should I use a different brand? This is what I used:

https://www.domyown.com/natural-guard-humic-granular-humic-acid-p-17521.html


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

65% of the product is "other ingredients". I wouldn't try to dissolve a product unless it specifies its near 100% soluble (this doesn't specify).


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I have humic acid powder that's 90% pure and it still doesn't dissolve in water despite being advertised as 100% soluble. It more or less creates a suspended solid that requires constant agitation.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Yeah, that's not designed for foliar spray. It is meant to be spread directly on the ground. Label says about 10lbs per thousand for established lawns. It will slowly break down via both water and other factors. You aren't using it as designed so I am not surprised.

The product at Kelp4less has dissolved fairly well for me but I run it through a tiny strainer and occasionally catch a very small particle. Next time I will try this which seems like a pretty good deal if it is soluble like they claim.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

stotea said:


> I have humic acid powder that's 90% pure and it still doesn't dissolve in water despite being advertised as 100% soluble. It more or less creates a suspended solid that requires constant agitation.


Have you checked the pH. If it is real humic acid powder, I might actually expect it to suspend at pH below 6. I forget what the actual pH number is that defines it as humic vs fulvic, but many sellers say not to mix their powders in solutions below a pH of 6. That's why those spraying FAS and humic have found that it is best to do it separately.


----------

